# When do you decorate for Christmas?



## Ronni (Nov 22, 2022)

I have friends who have Christmas decorations up when they have their thanksgiving  get togethers. That’s too soon for me. I feel like there should be separation between Thanksgiving and Christmas.

That said, this year I plan to decorate for Christmas this coming weekend!   I used to wait till the middle of December, but Christmas is my favorite time of the year, and I finally decided why am I waiting? I love this season! 

So yeah, we’re having our family thanksgiving get together on Friday, and Saturday the Christmas boxes come out!!  We always have a fresh tree, and we won’t put that up until probably the middle of December, but everything else is gonna be done by the end of the weekend!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 22, 2022)

After Thanksgiving. However, since I have Grandchildren now that live away I put the tree up. 
We don't see them again until after Christmas.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 22, 2022)

The first day or within the first week of December.


----------



## Bella (Nov 22, 2022)

I decorate about two weeks before Christmas and leave the decorations up until after the Feast of the Epiphany, also known as the Feast of the Three Kings, which is January 6th.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 22, 2022)

When I get around to it? LOL  It kind of depends on when DD starts her stuff, and I see her Christmas stuff out. Then I get motivated to haul my stuff out, too. 

Maybe the first weekend in December this year or maybe next week? I have to work this coming weekend and Monday as well. 

I have to admit that I put up fewer and fewer decorations each year, but a couple of weeks ago, I saw a 6ft pre-lit, rose gold metallic tree at Wallyworld that was positively stunning. My hovel is tiny so it wouldn't do at all, but DD found the same one in a box that's only 4ft. I had to have it. Had to. Couldn't live without it, yanno? All I have to do is find a place to put it.

When I was a kid, our tree went up on Christmas Eve and stayed up until January 6.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 22, 2022)

No one to share Christmas, no one to see any decorations, so I no longer decorate or do Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Usually the first week of December..


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 22, 2022)

we have our outside lights up but wife says cannot turn them on till after Thanksgiving.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 22, 2022)

Last night (21 November) I put some small white twinkle lights in my bedroom window. They're winter cheer lights, not Christmas lights. By this time next month, the nightly darkness will be 16 hours long.

I went outside to look, and the lights can't be seen because the bright parking lot illuminator is right next to my window.

That'll learn me not to do anything like that.

Or, maybe I'll move them to another window.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 22, 2022)

I’d be fine with having an artificial tree (though I don’t know where we’d store it) but Ron’s insistent on a real one.

So he gets to go find one that works, and he’s really much better than I am at eyeballing shape, height etc! Then he does the lights, generic ornaments and garland, and then I follow up with the 50 year collection of personalized family ornaments.


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 22, 2022)

My husband and I always decorated the weekend after Thanksgiving, and my son and his family do the same.  This will be my first Florida Christmas, it should be interesting.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 22, 2022)

I was hoping to totally avoid decorating for Christmas, but I got outvoted 1-0, so I'll be getting the tree out of the garage attic this Friday.  Outside lights may go up this weekend - only do a few.  I've lost almost all interest in all the holidays.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 23, 2022)

~1975...

However the wife and others decorate, so have plenty here.  My only role is paying for them.  And sometimes I take down and put away.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 23, 2022)

When do you decorate for Christmas?​
*Black Friday*
Take the tiny tree outa the box
Phoomp
Happy happy joy joy

*Dec 26*
Phip...back in the box


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2022)

Sometime early next month, I'll exchange the Fall wreath for the Christmas wreath outside the kitchen window.

I have a tiny fake tree with some ornaments stuck to it that I put on the bookshelf. I may have thrown it out... I'll have to check.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 23, 2022)

AFTER THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Remy (Nov 23, 2022)

I put out winter decor and holiday stuff in October. It will stay up until the spring/summer switch over in April when the bunnies and chicks return. I keep the deer out all year because I love deer.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2022)

I love 'deer'  stuff too .... I have  a stuffed  13" reindeer on my counter wearing the cutest leg warmers .. lol

My  holiday decor comes out when the weather turns cold and dreary ... all the bright/shiny  things put me in a good mood.
That came early this year (November).


----------



## charry (Nov 23, 2022)

I put a few decorations up in the 1st December , and send my Christmas cards ..


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh deer ... We have loads of live ones here. I like seeing them.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)

When my parents were alive, but too old to do it, I'd get the decorations down from the attic and set up the tree on the second Saturday in December. Now I just hang a wreath outside when I feel the time is right.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2022)

Ho, ho, ho!  Last Christmas I never decorated nothing!  I didn't even play 1 Christmas song.  Sure, I had a good Christmas without all that bother and sweat putting up all those lights.  If the truth be know, I think I will scream if I have to listen to Burl Ives sing about having that "Holy, Golly Christmas" or Brenda Lee singing about "Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree."  Both of those songs are on my Christmas HATE List.  However, Silent Night, Joy To The World and Away in a Manager is still lovely to hear.


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2022)

I put the tree up last night, but won't decorate it til Friday.  New wreath is ready for the front door, also on Friday.

My plastic flamingos are all decked out with their Santa hats, bows, and red noses.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 23, 2022)

I am decorating right now, this moment, moments, gosh I am busy lol


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 23, 2022)

I already have some decorations up and will put up the small tabletop tree soon. I celebrate with my daughter and 2 grandkids so I still enjoy Christmas and the songs.  Outside lights are already on at night and it is dark in the morning when I take my son to work. I will be thinking about the dinner menu after 3 birthdays have been celebrated (one of them is mine).


----------



## Llynn (Nov 23, 2022)

I have a few strings of led Christmas lights running along the top of the walls in my man cave. I also have a plastic wreath with lights plugged in with the other strings. I never take them down so all I have to do in December is plug them in and I'm decorated. Just so you don't get the idea that I am a complete slob , I do hit the wreath with my shop vac before turning it on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2022)

I put my 6'  tree up last night.  My last much smaller tree used to spin around slowly but it squeaks loudly now . So I'm taking the ornaments off of it and putting them on the new tree.  I also ordered a string of lights with various functions like twinkling and new ornaments and red tinsel. 

 I'll be putting everything on the tree sometime after its delivered to me.  Maybe this weekend, I'm not sure.

I really love Christmas time and trees and so after 20 years of not putting a big tree up  I really wanted to do it again.  I don't care if it's just me and the pet family.  We're still a family and are going to have a good Christmas time.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 24, 2022)

Decorating
Twas just before Christmas, garland stun around the house...
It’s time to go shopping was heard from my spouse...
We need more lights to hang upon the eve...
Garland wreathes and mistletoe, not enough I believe...
We need tinsel that glistens and blinking lights galore...
Those can be found at the special, Christmas store...
We have homemade decorations for the window sill...
Wait, we need pine boughs for the outside box to fill...
Dash off to the paint store, red and green is a must...
Our metal Merry Christmas is covered all in rust...
We have lighted reindeer, out on the lawn...
we must to have another and it must be a fawn....
We need more ornaments to hang on the tree...
A homespun decorating class, take it now with me...
We finally were done, decorations galore....
nevertheless in her mind she could fit a few more....
We flipped on the breaker and heard a loud pop...
The overload caused the star... to blow out at the top...
November 2015
Ronald J. Curell


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2022)

*I just decorated my door the other day. There is a contest, where everyone who enters gets a little gift, and there is one grand prize for best on each floor

*


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm still thinking on it. Maybe tomorrow? Maybe.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 30, 2022)

I don't anymore not for more than a decade.  I did promise the grandson I would put up a little tree this year.  Guess I better get to shopping!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

I put up a couple of things tonight on the mantle.. The Christmas log..  a couple of silver urns and a bunch of festive roses.. .. everything else is stored in the barn and I'll get it out probably tomorrow and then decide where everything is going on the mantle and hearth and maybe on one of the sideboards ..  I've got a horrible feeling I have way more decorations than I think I have


----------



## Blessed (Nov 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I put up a couple of things tonight on the mantle.. The Christmas log..  a couple of silver urns and a bunch of festive roses.. .. everything else is stored in the barn and I'll get it out probably tomorrow and then decide where everything is going on the mantle and hearth and maybe on one of the sideboards ..  I've got a horrible feeling I have way more decorations than I think I have



I am so proud and happy for you.  You have been through so much but you just keep doing what,makes you happy.  At the end of the day, that is what is important, doing the things you want, that please you!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am so proud and happy for you.  You have been through so much but you just keep doing what,makes you happy.  At the end of the day, that is what is important, doing the things you want, that please you!!


thank you so much Blessed... it's been and continues to be a struggle, but it gets easier every day.. as you say this time last year was verrrrry different, so I am determined to try and improve on that this year


----------



## Annika (Dec 8, 2022)

I usually decorate the home the weekend following Thanksgiving and then the weekend after that, I will purchase the Christmas Tree and decorate that. So that is usually right after my birthday.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

Usually the weekend before Christmas,  as long as we have some greenery up to celebrate the Solstice.  That's the one that matters.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2022)

Yesterday.  I have a very small display.  This is my tree:

A cat broke the Xmas little red ball.  It's the Charlie Brown tree, got it from my DIL.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

We go out and buy Christmas decorations on sale around Easter...our display is the envy of people in our complex all summer.


----------



## perChance (Dec 11, 2022)

I might be decorating gingerbread cookies today with my granddaughters - but I haven't put up our little tree yet.   My daughter invites me for a cookie baking day - it's become a family tradition.  Weather forecast is for snow and freezing rain - yuck.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 11, 2022)

Hello all!

I'm keeping the tradition from my Father. Keeping it as close to the weekend before the 24th December. Normally, it would have been the weekend 16-17 December for 2022. However, this year being the first one without hubby, daughter wants to wait until Friday 23 December. Taking down on 5th January 2023 as it's the 12th day after Christmas.

Due to cold weather this 2022 Fall, we've put the Alpine Christmas bedding on this past weekend usually we can wait until the winter solstice on or around 21 December. Daughter loved the new Christmas Tartan Tablecloth we've put it on this weekend too. The bathroom gets its own makeover: snowman on the door. Skiing Snowman Shower Curtain and accessories.

Our artificial 6-7 foot tree, is a snow covered pine. The latest one bought in November 2016. The last purchase at our local Homebase store closed for good. It was replaced by "TheRange" where we bought a string of Snowflakes lights. Here's a pic from Christmas 2019.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I put up a couple of things tonight on the mantle.. The Christmas log..  a couple of silver urns and a bunch of festive roses.. .. everything else is stored in the barn and I'll get it out probably tomorrow and then decide where everything is going on the mantle and hearth and maybe on one of the sideboards ..  I've got a horrible feeling I have way more decorations than I think I have


Gorgeous Birch Log


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 11, 2022)

Annika said:


> I usually decorate the home the weekend following Thanksgiving and then the weekend after that, I will purchase the Christmas Tree and decorate that. So that is usually right after my birthday.


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2022)

Tree's decorated, wreath on the door, I added antlers to the plastic flamingos (they already had hats, red noses and bows), and bought some new electric candelabras for the front windows to replace the dinky battery-operated ones I've had for the last few years.  

Big fluffy candy canes are hanging on the outdoor lights on either side of the garage door and the walk to the front door is lined with stained-glass doo-dads on poles.

The few Christmas chachkis I have left (I used to have more than a thousand Santas) are on display here and there.  My armadillo statue has his Santa hat and tie on.

CHRISTMAS, BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 11, 2022)

Never!  I haven't decorated now for the last 3 years.  I'm FREE!  I got rid of those shackles that bound me!


----------

